

Show HN: Supercharge Your Customer Feedback - cpinto
http://fullscope.io/

======
peeyek
Correct me if i'm wrong. Are you running Google Plus feedback as a service?
because it is like Google Plus feedback

[0]
[https://www.google.com/tools/feedback/intl/en/images/preview...](https://www.google.com/tools/feedback/intl/en/images/preview.png)

~~~
cpinto
That's pretty much the idea, with a few extra add-ons like console logs and
plugging into existing customer support channels.

I've found this type of feedback tool to be really helpful in reducing the
amount of back and forward when handling suggestions or problems in web apps.
Hopefully it'll, at the very least, make the "What browser are you using"
reply go away.

~~~
peeyek
Ohh i see! That's good idea :)

------
felixrieseberg
Nice widget, congrats on launching! I'd love to see it in action without
signing up though, so you might want to consider adding a giant "demo" button
somewhere.

~~~
cpinto
Good point, thanks for the feedback :)

